# Salmon oil



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

For those of you who give Salmon oil to your dogs what brands do you use?

I have been using the same one for a year and three stores around me have told me the distributors will not be able to get more until the end of summer.

I like the liquid, not pills. My boys love it mixed with their kibble.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I used it on my Huskeys i bought it at Amazon.com I swiched to fish oil caps for my V and his coat is like mink


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I give Willie one softgel on his dinner. The brand is Kirkland, from Costco. It isn't really salmon oil. The sources are anchovy, mackerel, and sardine. I poke the softgel with a big pin and squeeze the oil out onto his dinner. Anyhow, it's called Kirkland Natural Omega 3 Fish Oil, 1000 mg. His coat is admired by all, and he is never itchy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you do a quick search on the forum you'll find a few different brands mentioned for liquids. I also use softgels and would, like mswhipple, poke it and pour it over her food. Today I tried coating it in peanut butter and she took it whole, so now I don't have to deal with the nasty smell.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We use Bravo Salmon oil. Gracie loves it. I'm on the lookout for a more affordable alternative, though!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

"Oceans 3 beyond Omega 3" Garden life 

"Omega- 3 "  Nordic Naturals

Krills Mega red

each a soft gel cap pin hole and mix into there whole earned real foods

AR 308 best flat shooter going

mates love the 100 round clips

LOL


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RT gets Carlson Norwegian Fish Oil Omega 3's. Comes in liquid or soft gels. I get it from our local health food store.

RT


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I put it on the bottom the of his food and no problem. Lance eats with such zeal at times I'm surprised he doesn't eat through the bottom of the bowel. So I don't think a gel cap is going to stop him. One thing he wont eat is mint I started growing it so he would not have stink breath and he wont touch it. Now I have a lifetime supply of mint. The Kentucky Derby cant come soon enough next year


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

GA,

You could try mixing a bit of tuna like these with your Pups kibble. ;D ;D   

(Extreme fishing footage, some scenes may offend,if so...please give it a miss!!)

http://youtu.be/fU8LbHtAYc8

Aloha

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Any kind of oil will work wonders for them..in moderation. Even corn oil. My concern with salmon oil is that it invariably comes from farmed salmon, which has about as much in common with real (wild) salmon as a plastic bath toy does. And, it contains lots of antibiotics and most disturbingly, a dye to give it that orange color that has been shown to collect in the retina. 

Do you really want that in your V?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Wrong... Corn oil is not good for dogs.

I get high quality Salmon oil that is not cheap. Maybe if you are shopping at Walmart or Petco that is true. 

I research every product I give my dogs. With some I have even spoke with the company.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rudy ... krill oil is absorbed better than fish oil (that's what they claim on the package), expensive though. 

Not sure about the brand, but I do have it


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Meat stackers far greater then all supplements my brother ;D

them omega 3 make Nordic thunder 

We eat well

earned foods cold clean real

but remember this Krill supports the biggest whales on earth

and all chum/Dog Salmon they eat nothing else and do very well

I krill 1,000 mgs daily and eat my salmon in truck loads ;D

Earned'

Stores are for sissys lmao :-* ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I only buy tinned tuna in spring water. 

Then when I eat the tuna instead of pouring the water down the tap I give to my pup!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You love cats? ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rudy said:


> You love cats? ;D


Mac loves cats. They make great toys!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

GarysApollo said:


> Wrong... Corn oil is not good for dogs.
> 
> I get high quality Salmon oil that is not cheap. Maybe if you are shopping at Walmart or Petco that is true.
> 
> I research every product I give my dogs. With some I have even spoke with the company.


Sorry Gary, corn oil is just fine.

Regardless of where you buy your high quality salmon oil, it invariably is farm raised, there simply isnt enough wild stock to go into things like salmon oil, which results in the destruction of the fish itself. What they typically use are farmed salmon that is "unfit" for whole consumption.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I am not going to get into an argument here. I will just say I know 100% the oil I get is not farm raised and that is why it is in short supply until the end of the summer....

Again no corn oil is not good for humans or dogs. It may help them have a shinny coat and that's great, I bet pig lard would also.

I will leave it at that. Every one is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

born36 said:


> Rudy said:
> 
> 
> > You love cats? ;D
> ...


Cats,... where?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The oils I posted are all wild caught processed clean and pure facts 

and can prove these facts and process and few brands who support this

and exceed all global testing on such 


Sorry bro 96,000 fish 1 life 8 hard drives

I supply the needs  ;D

3rd party tested each cell level for all enviromental toxins, heavy metals, mercury, , pcb's the strictest international standards for purity , wild salmon only and freshness


I can do 100 at a time

feel free ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as a kid I always gave my black lab cod liver oil, he lived till he was 14 and had a lovely shiny coat all his life. I don't know why I've never thought of it with Ruby,,,any thoughts on cod liver oil?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Used to give primrose oil gel caps to my GSD, had a healthy coat also, even though was neutered early. 
I guess natural oils, even from plant source might be beneficial as these may be somewhat lacking in their their diets. 
Sammy got some also.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cod Liver oils the correct ones Rocks it as well ;D

Great pick and thought"

Granny plugged my nose stfu and swallow :

Hey Granny I thought you were a lady of faith?

Your not from these worlds Nordic sit still heal boy ;D

She was light years ahead of the 8 ball

my Greta ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

So kibble that already has this in it is good.I shouldn't have to add anything else?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Products processed into other products

can never meet or match the same values and standards

read any high grade foods

loaded they say with all of it

at about .0001 percent

The oils posted cannot be breached

they add coat , heart, brain and body function.

But even better is one hour earned salmon

so rich in Omega '3 there so red they make hate

Nature is best by miles


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jatX-Ww97dE


----------

